# Broadband internet supplier in Spain.



## GGTVBD (Oct 2, 2013)

May I ask for any recommendations for a good, reliable broadband supplier in Spain (Costa Blanca)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

GGTVBD said:


> May I ask for any recommendations for a good, reliable broadband supplier in Spain (Costa Blanca)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Movistar Telefonica


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

any body but Movistar!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

tommy.irene said:


> Movistar Telefonica


But you are in the Canaries ! They may be ok out there , as Hepa also says, but here most people would like to do them serious injury!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> But you are in the Canaries ! They may be ok out there , as Hepa also says, but here most people would like to do them serious injury!


they're pretty good here on my bit of the costa blanca north - but I do know that even in other parts of the same town it's a different story


I reckon the best thing is to ask the neighbours who they use


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to butt in on this post - but does anyone have any experience of Next Comunicaciones in the Mojacar area ?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

On the mainland, at the end of the day it really doesn't matter who you select because Telefonica / Movistar own the entire Spanish telecom infrastructure with the possible exception of Jazztel who in a small number of areas have their own, but having said that, at some point it will interface with the Telefonica system. Its a bit like Eurostar used to be before they moved to St Panras... in France the trains used to run at 300kph but as soon as they emerged from the tunnel at Folkestone the max speed (90kph) was set by the existing ex B.R. system! 

Other companies offering landline broadband simply rent capacity on the T'fonica system, this includes companies that call themselves BT Spain or BT in Spain or any other fancy name which may sidetrack you into thinking something else. BT do not have any representation in Spain for individuals, only companies.

Beware of companies offering 5, 10 or even 20Mbps internet speeds; it depends very much on your *specific location*, the age and condition of the wiring and the distance from your local 'Centro de Distribucion', as to what speeds are available and these are features of the said T'fonica infrastucture. 

People signing with companies other than T'fonica do so essentially at their own risk; as many people have found out to their cost when problems arise.
Another problem stems from the fact that whoever you sign up with, you won't actually know what speed you are getting until the system is installed and by that time you are tied to a contract and the small print never promises the precise speed you should expect; they all say UP TO xx Mbps.
There are of course alternatives in the form of WiFi, Wimax and Satellite but these are generally expensive to set up initially and can carry usage caps and a "Fair Usage Policy."
Has to be said that fr most users T'fonica are much better than they used to be; they still have some way to go.
One final point... beware of a company calling itself 'telefonicainenglish' they are not part of Telefonica but act as a sales point for them. They have / had a very poor reputation. Setting up a contract with T'fonica through this company will immediately cost you at least 100 Euros which will be deducted directly from your bank account on the day they take your order... if for any reason the order doesn't go through you may well have problems getting your money back... 
It's a bit of a minefield but ADSL via landline is the province of T'fonica and its the only game in town...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whitenoiz is correct. Our supplier (and we get around 8 - 10 mbps down well above their promised minimum of 4 mbps down) state openly that they rent broadband capacity from Telefonica (all called moviestar now I think). What it will depend on is the technology they use and the equipment etc. We are pretty content with what we get.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> But you are in the Canaries ! They may be ok out there , as Hepa also says, but here most people would like to do them serious injury!


I get 2mb on a good day ..i pay for 6mb which i will never get.. if i get bad internet i turn the router of for 5 minutes and on again this gives me a new ip address which is stronger internet.. Tonight im getting 1mb..i can still watch UKTV with that speed..


----------



## GGTVBD (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Pretty much as I expected - still poor speeds and unreliable by the looks of things. I'd hoped Spain might've caught up over the last few years but it seems they're still a long way behind in this aspect.

I'm coming over later this month by the looks of things, so I'll do some investigation and tests if possible.

xabiachica - I hope my apology was accepted?


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

take it their exchanges are set up the same way as the uk's?

then it depends how far you are away fromt hat exchange on the loop.
if you litterally 20 meters away your gonna get full speed.

if they have fewer exchanges they are gonna be spread out more and the loops are gonna be big meaning slower speeds further away from the exchange.

maybe someone has a bit of knowledge of how to search for exchanges.

in the uk we have samknows which details all you need to know...except how the loops run of course.

obviously companies have to rent nextwork space but do use exchanges so efefctively they are just sharing the network not actually using bt's system.

if anyone is clued up on the Spanish system it may help people on here search before they move.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm with Telefonica, and I get a speed of between 5.2 and 5.5, which isn't bad.


----------



## GGTVBD (Oct 2, 2013)

David1979 said:


> I'm with Telefonica, and I get a speed of between 5.2 and 5.5, which isn't bad.


What do you pay for that David?

Is it part of a package with phone etc?

Thanks.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

GGTVBD said:


> What do you pay for that David?
> 
> Is it part of a package with phone etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, it's the Movistar fusion package Opciones y Tarifas| Movistar Fusión | Oferta Combinada | Movistar


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When we were with Telefonica/Movistar we paid for 10 Mb and averaged 3-4 Mb.

Three years ago we switched to Jazztel (cheaper/better customer service, at least, it was at the time), pay for 7 Mb and average 5-6 Mb.

I can never quite understand why it is faster, if they are using the same infrastructure. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> When we were with Telefonica/Movistar we paid for 10 Mb and averaged 3-4 Mb.


I think the deal is that you pay for a maximum of 10mbps, but it doesn't mean you're actually going to get that speed.

It was the same for me in the UK with Virgin Media. My package was 30mbps, but I got maybe 15-17mbps.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> I think the deal is that you pay for a maximum of 10mbps, but it doesn't mean you're actually going to get that speed.
> 
> It was the same for me in the UK with Virgin Media. My package was 30mbps, but I got maybe 15-17mbps.


Yes, I'm aware of that, but why did we get a considerably better speed by switching companies, if they all use Telefonica infrastructure?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that, but why did we get a considerably better speed by switching companies, if they all use Telefonica infrastructure?


It could be down to the equipment provided by each provider. I assume you're using the modem etc that each company gave you?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> It could be down to the equipment provided by each provider. I assume you're using the modem etc that each company gave you?


That sounds feasible. The Telefonica ones used to blow out every time we had a thunderstorm, we got through about seven altogether!


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

I had movistar fibreoptics installed and works a treat throughout the entire house.

The misses is chuffed with the channels as a high proportion can be switched to english and some great old school films + educational channels

The wifi works a dream in all rooms for the kids.

And the computer in our bedroom running via lan cable streams tv no problem, we are using HMA to get english tv.

Customer service was ok, but I went to the main shop in Barcelona so the setup is pretty professional.

No complaints, and if all else fails the weather is excellant and booze nice and cheap


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> When we were with Telefonica/Movistar we paid for 10 Mb and averaged 3-4 Mb.
> 
> Three years ago we switched to Jazztel (cheaper/better customer service, at least, it was at the time), pay for 7 Mb and average 5-6 Mb.
> 
> I can never quite understand why it is faster, if they are using the same infrastructure. Can anyone enlighten me?


got this a few times when i switched suppliers in the uk.

some may have their own equipment in exchanges.....i forget the terminology used over int he uk ...
will be different speeds


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> When we were with Telefonica/Movistar we paid for 10 Mb and averaged 3-4 Mb.
> 
> Three years ago we switched to Jazztel (cheaper/better customer service, at least, it was at the time), pay for 7 Mb and average 5-6 Mb.
> 
> I can never quite understand why it is faster, if they are using the same infrastructure. Can anyone enlighten me?


It's all down to network management. I'm with Ono in Alicante and I get over 12 Mbps down and 1 up, and I'm on the UP to 12 Mbps package... where as I could go with Movistar and get around 6-7 Mbps on the Up To 10 Mbps package. 

Yes companies like Ono, Jaztel etc rent the infrastructure from Telefonica/Movistar but that just gives them access to the physical cabling ect. All of the rest is down to the individual companies, if they choose to offer you up to 10, 12, 20, 30, 50, 100 Mb, thats up to them. Obviously that does depend on where you live and weather you can get good enough speeds in your area in the 1st place.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

does anyone know roughly what amount of iptv , viewing time 10 or 15 mb per month would give one. i am looking to get the internet into my apt and some companies have these type of limits . i am in ireland but i am going over next week. here in ireland i have unlimited so i dont have a clue what these limits will give. thanks all.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Telefonica/Movistar .. is unlimited..


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Telefonica Movistar English Speaking Service Spain is unlimited


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tommy.irene said:


> Telefonica Movistar English Speaking Service Spain is unlimited


please be aware that this company *isn't Movistar*

they are distributors & have a bad reputation - or certainly have had in the past

google it


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

yes i know the difference between unlimited and limited.. i want to know if anyone has any idea how much tv can one watch per month if they are only allowed 10 or 15 mb.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

For those hardy Expats who happen to venture north of the Spanish equivalent
of Watford and like it.

Telecable is your Cable TV and Cable broadband outfit in Asturias.

Telecable Asturias

So whenever looking for an apartment - the first thing I look for is the
tell tale signs of Cable TV manhole covers running along the street, to tick the
first box in my list of requirements before venturing inside. Such is my addiction
to super fast broadband access these days.

In fact I was right chuffed with my first years contract with Telecable. For after
a month or so, umming and arring at a number of Telecable shops about the rates
and the package on offer. I happened to walk into one of my regular Telecable Shops
to do my usual umming and arring - to find the Assistant's eyes perk up to say,
Ah Signor - Tenemos una promoción especial para esta semana. 
With the Special Promotion being, one years Cable TV, Cable Broadband Internet
access and Fixed Line phone all for 25 Euro's a month ( excluding IVA ) for the
first year to new customers. 
When the normal rate is 51,50 Euros a month ( excluding IVA ) for the package, 
I plumped for it. Even beardy Branson's - Virgin Media would have struggled to better
the offer back in the UK at the time.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> For those hardy Expats who happen to venture north of the Spanish equivalent
> of Watford and like it.
> 
> Telecable is your Cable TV and Cable broadband outfit in Asturias.
> ...


Actually, such companies are available in some places down here in the South too, as I have posted in other threads!

I don't know how much their cable TV, broadband and phone package is, but we recently changed our internet provider to a similar company and now pay €18 pm inc IVA for a 20mbps, unlimited downloads service. We could watch TV all day every day if we wanted to (which we don't). They have a 30mbps or 50mbps option too, for higher prices of course.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Actually, such companies are available in some places down here in the South too, as I have posted in other threads!
> 
> I don't know how much their cable TV, broadband and phone package is, but we recently changed our internet provider to a similar company and now pay €18 pm inc IVA for a 20mbps, unlimited downloads service. We could watch TV all day every day if we wanted to (which we don't). They have a 30mbps or 50mbps option too, for higher prices of course.


yes lynn i looked at their (electrovideo) site , i am going over next week and i intend to ask some spanish friends have that company got any cousins down the fuengirola way . all the english speaking companies seem to think that the internet should start at about 30 euro. one company has a big ad advertising at 24-90 , but when you go into it the above figure is plus 21% and they dont do internet only in other words one has to have a land line , that is 14-38 a month plus the iva. when it is all added up it amounts to 47 euro 60 cent or something in that region. no thanks. i happen to be old enough to remember when sky first became available they were installing the system for prices up to 600 euro and in the odd case more. they were advertising sky boxes for 250 when people could bring them from ireland or the uk for about a third of that. they even made a big deal about putting in a couple of scart leads to the box and the tv.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

moonman said:


> yes lynn i looked at their (electrovideo) site , i am going over next week and i intend to ask some spanish friends have that company got any cousins down the fuengirola way . all the english speaking companies seem to think that the internet should start at about 30 euro. one company has a big ad advertising at 24-90 , but when you go into it the above figure is plus 21% and they dont do internet only in other words one has to have a land line , that is 14-38 a month plus the iva. when it is all added up it amounts to 47 euro 60 cent or something in that region. no thanks. i happen to be old enough to remember when sky first became available they were installing the system for prices up to 600 euro and in the odd case more. they were advertising sky boxes for 250 when people could bring them from ireland or the uk for about a third of that. they even made a big deal about putting in a couple of scart leads to the box and the tv.


That was the feedback I got from colleagues in Asturias. That is in order to
get decent broadband speeds in my area for Catch-up TV etc and keep the
costs down. You have to go for an all inclusive package. That is Cable TV,
fixed line phone and Broadband Internet package ( mobile etc ) which
would come into the 47 to 60 Euro mark ( exc IVA )

The other option was to try the Orange broadband with Phone / Mobile phone 
package which was cheaper but ADSL - but Orange insisted on seeing 
the new Customers - La cartilla de ahorro before signing you up to any 
contract - why Orange were so insistent on the La cartilla de ahorro,
Bank Savings book is beyond me. As most Expat's go for Online Bank
Accounts where a Cartilla is not required.

Any other Expat's got fobbed off because they couldn't produce a
Cartilla, as I wonder if this is just Orange - or other companies get
panickety about having a Cartilla ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> That was the feedback I got from colleagues in Asturias. That is in order to
> get decent broadband speeds in my area for Catch-up TV etc and keep the
> costs down. You have to go for an all inclusive package. That is Cable TV,
> fixed line phone and Broadband Internet package ( mobile etc ) which
> ...


Per the other thread I just started about ADSL, what is the name of the Cable TV company?

How do they get the services to each house if, say, they live in the campo?


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i dont think cable companies anywhere supply the countryside. my brother lives in a village about 15 miles from the nearest city here in ireland , there are about 70 houses spread out and about the village. he enquired from the biggest cable company in ireland who are UPC as to why they dont run cable to where he lives. the answer ,,, when you break it down, and take away the bull was, too high a maintainence cost per yearfor the company.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

moonman said:


> i dont think cable companies anywhere supply the countryside. my brother lives in a village about 15 miles from the nearest city here in ireland , there are about 70 houses spread out and about the village. he enquired from the biggest cable company in ireland who are UPC as to why they dont run cable to where he lives. the answer ,,, when you break it down, and take away the bull was, too high a maintainence cost per yearfor the company.


You are right. We can only get it here because we live in a large town.


----------

